# 2007 frontier door panel removal



## The long rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum. I need some help please. I have a 2007 Frontier King Cab and would like to replace the factory speakers but, I can't find any screws or fasteners that hold the plastic panels in place. I don't want to just start prying on them and break something. Any info or diagrams on this would be a big help to me.


----------



## zoso0286 (Nov 7, 2006)

check out page 4 

Audio How Too Guides

after you take out the 3 screws you gotta pull the panel from the bottom until the clips release and then keep pulling all the way around the panel and then lift up on it to unhook it from the window sill.


----------



## The long rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you very much! great information!!


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*You might want to invest in one of these KD 61080 mini prybars. They are great for removing plastic interior trim.*_


----------



## redzoomer (Dec 30, 2006)

LOL I just came on tonight to ask this same question. The right door speaker in my 2000 crewcab just blew on me last week. After 7 years I guess it's due.


----------



## soapsuds (Oct 6, 2005)

redzoomer said:


> LOL I just came on tonight to ask this same question. The right door speaker in my 2000 crewcab just blew on me last week. After 7 years I guess it's due.


That's funny, those speakers must have a 7 year lifespan. Mine just recently quit working too.
Was thinking about trying to find one at a salvage yard so can anyone tell me which year and models of Nissans have the same factory speakers? Thanks


----------

